# Slow day at Oregon Inlet



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

Hurricane Connie [ the wife







] and I set up camp North of the ramp at Oregon Inlet Monday morning. Found a good spot and went to fishing. I had her set up with a bottom rig , fresh Shrimp and cut Mullet , I put a Drum Rig out with cut Mullet. Wasn't long before I had a fish on but it turned out to be a little Shark 😕 but at least I knew my rig was working. She caught a 1/2 dozen small black Drum and I ended the day with 2 Sharks and a Ray . Those fishing close to me weren't doing anything and a ride down the beach showed much of the same. Still a good day to spend with the wife and she had a ball as did I. One of my small Sharks for reference


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

A fish caught is a fish caught, so not a bad day. You try the inlet itself at all?


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like a pretty day. Where’d you get the hat? I know some of those guys


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any day you can fish is a good day in my book. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

No I never put a line in around the hook but probably should have and yes it was a pretty day. I'm not sure where I got the hat but I've had it quite a while. 

BTW I did fish inside the bridge in my boat 2 weeks ago and limited on nice size Specks . Broke off a couple of Puppy Drum I believe and have no idea why ?? I'm proud to say a plastic lure I made caught most of the fish.


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

The above Shrimp was the one I made with some old plastic lures I had and thought the color was good compared to the factory one


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Rained all day up in the mountains NW NC. Glad you caught something.


----------

